# how long did you stay in hosptial after birth? uk



## Beccaboop

Ive heard they like to get you in and out as soon a possible is that true? Even if its your first baby? Can you choose to stay a couple of days and get some help from midwives if you want to? or do you only stay in if theres a problem? If the problem is with the baby but your fine do they send you home without your baby? 

Sorry for all the questions i havent had my hosptial tour yet i guess that would be a good place to ask this stuff! just wondered what your experience was? :flower:


----------



## XJessicaX

Born just before 2200 and I was out at 1300 the following day. Could have left earlier but its just the newborn checks which take time! Just express you want to go (most hospitals are desperate for beds!) and flag down the paediatric nurse to do your baby checks first!


----------



## kristel_

I had Hollie at 12:07am and was discharged at 10:30am,, with your first they like you to stay overnight, with subsequent babies if it all goes well they're generally happy for you to go home within 6 hours, obv depending on what time your baby is born. If you want to stay in longer you can.


----------



## flubdub

I've always gone home the morning after apart from with No 3, I had him at 5am and was out by the afternoon. You may find you don't WANT to stay there. I couldn't wait to get home.


----------



## Sommerfugl

I thought I'd want to be out as soon as possible, but when it came to it I was exhausted and was happy to stay. My daughter was born at 2.30pm and I left at about 11am the next morning, but they did ask me if I wanted to stay longer. I think most places will let you stay longer if you ask and don't feel up to going home. 
And I'm quite certain that they wouldn't send you home and keep baby in, unless baby had to stay in special care for longer than a few days.


----------



## sammy10kids

ive always gone after 6 hours apart from number 6 when i had a retained placenta and had to stay over night


----------



## Mummy Bean

i had to stay in for 26 hours after birth as had serious merconium in waters. i can say it was the worst day of my life, and i hold my hands up to anyone who has to stay in long term. unfortunatly i live in south london and got a horrific hospital so am sure it not the same else where.


----------



## bumblebeexo

At my hospital it's normal to stay in for a few nights, I was in for three! I liked the hospital though, it was good having my own room where visitors were restricted to certain times so me and OH got a lot of time together to enjoy her first few days. It was good having the buzzer so if we ever needed anything the midwife would come and help. They also let OH stay overnight on a camp bed which was great! :D


----------



## taylor197878

i was in for a few days brooke was on the small side and she didnt feed prop hated the place 2 a wanted home lol


----------



## RKW

My sister's baby had to stay in for 2 weeks and my sister was kept in with her. She was allowed out for 2 hours a day but otherwise had to stay in the special care unit. It was a really tough time as you can't have boiling kettles so not hot tea, and she had to sleep on a camp bed the whole time whilst also battling a kidney infection, and wasn't able to sleep. She had to go home for a bath everyday as the showers there were broken. It was a nightmare. 
So no if the baby is ill I don't think they will send you home.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Mine were in a birthing centre but we left within 24 hours of delivering both of them. With my son we could have gone home but he was monitored for 12 hours due to meconium so we decided to stay put than drive hkme at midnight.


----------



## fl00b

i had finley at 7:10pm and was discharged at 11am the next morning. i got told it's cos they want to see LO poo first to make sure their bowels are working. :shrug:


----------



## dizz

RKW said:


> My sister's baby had to stay in for 2 weeks and my sister was kept in with her. She was allowed out for 2 hours a day but otherwise had to stay in the special care unit. It was a really tough time as you can't have boiling kettles so not hot tea, and she had to sleep on a camp bed the whole time whilst also battling a kidney infection, and wasn't able to sleep. She had to go home for a bath everyday as the showers there were broken. It was a nightmare.
> So no if the baby is ill I don't think they will send you home.

2 weeks... baby was premature, had to be on NICU away from me for 3 days and then on the normal maternity ward (allegedly in "transitional care" but in reality in "do it all and we'll forget about you and just weigh her every couple of days") where, although allegedly I was able to leave the hospital, they made it as difficult as possible to do so so in reality I wasn't.

If I'd have been in a proper transitional care bay on the ward I think it would have been a lot nicer - but I was the freakshow with the tiny baby in the corner of the normal maternity ward watching women get discharged after overnight stays constantly - which absolutely battered my mental health.


----------



## superbecks

The hospital i work at discharge you at 6 hours as long as both you and baby are ok and he/she is feeding etc. This is regardless of whether it is your first baby or not. The postnatal ward is used only for women/babies who have some sort of problem. Totally rubbish if you ask me but that's because there is a rising birth rate and not enough midwives to deal with it.


----------



## Buddysmum89

_I was in hospital for 4 days after i had my son, i had him via c-section._


----------



## Eleanor ace

I had DS at 06:20 and was out at about 19:00 the next day. I had to wait to have my catheter out and get discharged by the doctor as I had a little surgery after giving birth, I could've gone at 16:00 but it took aaaages for the doctor to come. Here they encourage you to leave if everything is OK with you and baby.


----------



## chuck

After being in over night you'll want to get out trust me.

It's too hot. noisy, boring, lacks privacy, uncomfortable and its so boring, so many rules about visitng times its horrible.

I had a EMCS and got out earlier than they wanted. I couldnt bear it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I had to stay in for two nights as I needed a blood transfusion. But I would've gladly gone home the same day! I think one night seems to be the norm if you have no problems but I'm sure you would be able to stay in longer if you wanted to :) xx


----------



## stephanyox

I stayed three days because i couldnt pee, and had to have a caffiter fitted which needed to be in 48 hours, i think if your not comfortable with going home they will let you stay a few days, but i really think it all depends on how busy the wards are.


----------



## kristel_

Just had my second. He was born at 5:55am and i had a 6 hour discharge, dad stayed with us until we went home :)


----------



## Wiggler

With my son they wanted to keep me in overnight but after a lot of begging was home that evening, with my daughter we were home having snuggles on the sofa within 5 hours :) x x x


----------



## dawny85

i stayed in for 2 days as my baby couldnt latch properly and i didnt want to get home and get in a state over feeding. eventually she did it with help every few hours from the midwives. i would have stayed in for another couple of days if my husband hadnt been so stroppy wanting me to come home, i was close to tears all the way home and hated him for making me leave. the hospital would have let me stay as long as i liked, even next time i would like to stay a few days, for me it was a nice bubble where i had the baby all to myself. when i got home we were bombarded with visitors and i hated it! stay as long as u want i say! xx


----------



## Quartz

At my hospital (which admittedly is very good and when I was just there relatively quiet) for first time mums they like you to stay overnight but you can leave depending on your birth - I had elcs with DD and stayed 3 nights and with DS he was born 2am Sat so did not get to the wardd until 10am. Then I had to stay in overnight due to monitoring of my iron count after heavy bloodloss. I was discharged Sunday lunchtime. I could have stayed in longer it was my decision as iron borderline and if I did not have DD at home I would have


----------



## Sarahcake

There's a 10 hour discharge policy after birth at my hospital, well, its 8 hours but they say 10 so that it gives them adequate time to check you and baby over. 

My midwife also told me though that they dont kick out after that 10 hours. You can stay there for a few days if you wish to get some extra support if you feel you need it. 

I know most people will want to go home asap, but im thinking of staying on a few days, so I know im doing everything the way its supposed to be done before im let loose with him at home with just my partner there lol.


----------



## KatieB

I stayed one night, had Louis shortly before 6pm and left around 7pm the next evening. The midwife asked me if I was sure I wouldn't like to stay another night to get some rest but the ward was so noisy and I really wanted to get home. I had been treated for gestational diabetes and had a difficult back to back labour, but they'd monitored mine and Louis' blood sugars and they were fine so we were allowed home.


----------



## Numero_uno

I had my baby at 2.59am and got to leave at about 5pm the same day, was my first baby too. I couldn't wait to get out!


----------



## Irish Eyes

we left about 4 hours after having him & he was my first  it was in the evening so DH would have been sent home if I'd gone to the ward. I was desperate to go home, hated being there!


----------



## nov_mum

I have always had to stay 3-4 days after owing to PE. I found it hard as I was not given any help where if I had been at home hubby would have been able to help. It's fine if you have a section though as the staff tend to help with babies if you have had surgery


----------



## Ceejay123

I stayed in for a week as I was Induced and little man was 4lbs 6oz. Had to make sure he was gaining weight. He went down to 4lbs1oz, and back up to 4lbs 2oz! so they let us go home. x


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Stayed one night to make sure baby had newborn check/discharge & to make sure I was breast feeding ok & baby had bowel movement. It was my first. 

If you want help/ advice about feeding/ bathing baby you just need to ask & they should have time to show you/ give advice. 

They even took one ladies baby away for a few hours so she could sleep as baby was crying a lot. if you don't ask they generally assume you're ok, so don't hold back if you have questions! 

Have had several visits from midwife & health visitor so going home is still a good thing as they come visit you & baby. 

X


----------



## Kota

Born at 5.10am on Fri morning, discharged the Sat afternoon due to 24hr cathiter after birth and baby not feeding properly with low blood sugar levels that needed to be watched.


----------



## baby_mama87

3 nights after the birth but was in 2 days previous being induced then afterwards I lost a litre of blood so was like a dead woman walking! Lol I actually enjoyed my stay I got a lovely midwife, time with just me and my baby before all thevisotors at home and help breastfeeding.


----------



## sethsmummy

I had my son at 8:52pm via forecep delivery. And i discharged myself and son on the sunday night at 6pm. They were'nt happy he was only taking 1oz or less of milk at each feed but he was tiny and they did nothing but stress me out more than i already was making me feel like crap.

New hospital this time with lovely midwifes so far. ... and the discharge is 2 hours is everything goes well :D I cant wait x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Well i had my son in the middle of the night 3.49am and i went home that evening about 8pm, so about 16hrs after birth, they were really slow with the paperwork though as it was busy i was trying to get out from 1pm x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i wanted to be in and out that what i got! thankfully.

arrived 6ish left at 4pm first baby
arrived 7ish left at 6pm second baby :)


----------



## Tasha

With my first I stayed three days as my BP wasnt under control, and he was diagnosed with a heart murmur. My second she was born at just 6pm and we went home the following evening (again blood pressure). Third I went home the following morning but that is cos I needed to stay over night for IV antiibiotics as I had an infection. Fourth she was born at 3pm on the 12th and we went home on the 15th (c-section). Fifth was born at 7.12am and I went home before 1pm


----------



## zebbed89

I had to stay in 9 days it was hell! And my oh was only allowed in on visiting hours! This was because they couldn't get my bp under control! Tbh it has really put me off having another one! Xx


----------



## firstbaby1985

I had him at 8am on the Monday and was out 4pm on the tursday


----------



## Robiloo

I gave birth at 3am, 7am.. I was moved to the ward and I was discharged at midday


----------



## Lauren25

I had him at 12.55am and was home by 5pm the same day! Hoping to be out ASAP again with this one :)


----------



## Steffaroo1982

The only time they'll make you stay in for longer than necessary is if there were complications with you or baby. I had to stay in for 24 hours after birth because there was meniconium in my waters which may have been ingested by my DD. The hospital I stayed in couldn't wait to send people home though, as it was so busy! A friend of mine delivered her very first baby and was discharged within two hours of arriving at the hospital! Most people just want to get home though, hospitals are noisy and full of germs.


----------



## Niccal

I had lo at 8.02am on Sunday (in hospital cos I was induced), moved to my local midwife led centre on the Monday evening and didn't go home until the Thursday afternoon. I was desperate to go home, but lo wasn't latching on properly and I was expressing and topping up with formula. I'd decided at the outset that I would stay until lo was feeding properly, I'm glad I did because the midwives were amazingly supportive, but then there was only two or three of us new Mum's there!!


----------



## hubblybubbly

I had lo at 9pm and was home by 1am, first baby, no complications, and totally my choice...I wanted to spend our first night home together with my hubby and baby.
X


----------



## Erinsmummy

I had her at 6.05pm and went home at 11 the next morning z


----------



## R8ch

I had my baby at a midwife led birth unit. I did have to go to hospital to have my placenta removed but left to return to the unit the same day. I stayed 3 nights to establish breastfeeding, rest and get over the trauma of a horrible 12 hours in hospital. The unit was wonderful and I was the only one there most of the time. Food was brilliant and it was quiet and homely.
Had I been in hospital, I would have been running out (well shuffling out) as fast and as quickly as possible. Horrible places!
Rx


----------



## Islander

i had her at half 4 on the tuesday morning and was out thursday lunchtime - but they wanted to keep me in til the weekend...where i am as long as there is space u can stay as long as u want :)


----------



## summer rain

With my eldest they kept me in for 5 days due to a ridiculously old fashioned policy which has now changed. With my second eldest we were in for 10 hours, second youngest was born at home and youngest again 10 hours. The two that were in for 10 hours its because they were born in the middle of the night so we had to wait for the paeds to come round xx


----------

